# BROWNING 2000 SHOTGUN



## bman

Hey guys,

New to the sight and I thought I wouild jump in with a quick question.
Can any one tell me any thing about the Browning 2000 shotgun. I
looked it up on the Browning web site and all they can tell me was when they were produced. (1976-1980) I know a fella that has one and he is looking to part with it. It was given to him and he does not hunt.

I have talked to a few people and they say they have never heard of 
them. It is a 12ga. 3" Mag.semi auto. Kind of a neet looking firearm looks like it loads form the side. Would anyone have any information.
Would like to know why they were taken out of production so fast 
and what something like it would be worth and any other information
you might have. The gun is in mint cond.

Thanks BMAN


----------



## redlabel

The B2000 was imported into the US from 1974-1983 and was probably the victim of screw in chokes.

It had a 3" barrel for shooting magnum loads and if you wanted to shoot 2 3/4" (which I did for pheasants) it took a seperate 2 3/4" barrel. It was a pleasure to shoot and I used mine a lot for pheasants when we lived in Dickinson in the 80's.


----------



## Danimal

WOW a B2000,.....I haven't heard someone mention that gun in awile....

I had a 20ga with a 3in/full choke barrel. It is the tightest full choke I have ever seen. It's the gun I first goose hunted with,...when lead shot was legal!!!

I think the design had two drawbacks:

1. With the introduction of choke tubes, made multiple barrels are undesirable.

2. The 2 3/4 inch chambered barrel had two gas ports to cycle with lighter loads and the 3 inch chambered barrel had one gas port. The 3 inch barrel would not cycle light loads reliably. Therefore you had to own multiple barrels for different types of hunting.

I think E-Gunparts.com in NY carries/had carried parts for the B2000. I did get a heck of deal, $80 for a new barrel.

Overall it is a well made (FN Brwng), neat design.....


----------



## swift

I still have a B2000 and have seen them in the used market for around $300. I never had a problem until I lost the ejector in a duck slough south of Minot. I am going to try to order another one from the website listed above. I will say I had to keep the gun very clean for it to cycle rounds. It' sure pointed nice and killed alot of pheasants with #4 steel.


----------



## redlabel

I have one of these and used it extensively in the 80's. 2 3/4" modified barrel for pheasant and a full choked 3" barrel for geese. It worked fine all the time and I just cleaned it once a year when the seaon was done.

Somehow in one of my moves I lost the 3" barrel and was happy to find one at a gun show last winter. I may have to take it out pheasant hunting this year now that I remember how much fun it was to shoot. Except I still like to shoot a King Nitro 16 ga with exposed hammers for pheasant. Works great unless you forget to cock the hammer.


----------



## randy3006

Do you still have the gun and is it for sale? Please advise. 
email: [email protected]
Thank you



BMAN said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the sight and I thought I wouild jump in with a quick question.
> Can any one tell me any thing about the Browning 2000 shotgun. I
> looked it up on the Browning web site and all they can tell me was when they were produced. (1976-1980) I know a fella that has one and he is looking to part with it. It was given to him and he does not hunt.
> 
> I have talked to a few people and they say they have never heard of
> them. It is a 12ga. 3" Mag.semi auto. Kind of a neet looking firearm looks like it loads form the side. Would anyone have any information.
> Would like to know why they were taken out of production so fast
> and what something like it would be worth and any other information
> you might have. The gun is in mint cond.
> 
> Thanks BMAN


----------



## LIL ABNER

Have 2 of these now, 1 in 20 gauge and one in 12 gauge. Additionally since 1990 have purchased 4 more all of which were 12 gauge, 1 for my brother, 2 for his sons and 1 for my son-in-law. Additionally I had 1 which I purchased in 1977 which was stolen in 1980 along with 10 other Browning firearms. The B2000 was one of the 3 different models I made sure I replaced immediately. These guns were touted to have the softest felt recoil available during their day. Every person whom I've let handle and shoot one of them has fell in love with the speed loading feature and the soft recoil. Super reliable as long as you follow the rules of gas autoloaders. First: use right ammo for the barrel (only 2 3/4" shells in 2 3/4" barrels and 3" for 3" barrels) Second: keep the gas operating mechanism clean. Three of the above mentioned guns I've purchased since 1990 were purchased at prices I considered lower than what I'd expect to pay for a barrel alone. All because the gas mechanism was so dirty the gun would not properly eject spent shells. Owners manuals are downloadable from Browning's website and the address for sources for parts are listed also. Whether I'm heading for the dove field. duck blind or clays range, the B2000 seems to be my first choice out of the gun safe. It does have the limitations of being a single choke but even with what others consider to be limitations or handicaps it makes them take notice when our scores are posted or when I have to stop shooting because my bag limit is full and they have several left to harvest!


----------



## retired

Lil Abner - I had a Browning 2000 in 20 ga that was stolen when I moved. I still have the extra barrel. I would like to get another B-2000 to go with my barrel. I clean it every year hoping I'll find a mate for it. Do you know how to go about doing that?


----------



## simme

try gun broker, shotgun news, shotgun world, and guns international.


----------



## LIL ABNER

REPLY TO RETIRED:
It took me 30 years to find the 20 gauge B-2000 and it came from a gun show. It is the first and only 20 I've seen and it was in great shape with a part of gas operating mechanism missing. I was fortunate enough to have the specifications on hand to manufacture the required replacement part. I have seen a couple of listings on the internet in the past for them but they were always gone before I had the opportunity to purchase. Keep lookin' and hopefully you'll find one somewhere.


----------



## Springer

They have a used barrel 12ga 2 3/4" left handed in scheels in fargo. I think it was $20.


----------



## charlesrplunkett

I have a browning 2000 that I purchased in 1981. It is in mint condition and I don't use it any more. I am willing to sell, Please email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## madmax

I purchased a 12 ga. 2-3/4 modified B2000 in 1974 brand new. It is in mint condition and hasn't been shot in many years. Actually, it has never had more than (10) boxes of shells shot in it. If interested I will consider selling it with the case for about $350.00...you pay the freight from Mobile, AL. I can send pictures upon request.

Update: I sold this gun so it is no longer available.


----------



## Browningfan369

I just pick up one in 20 gauge, if I would have discovered this board a few days ago, I'd go for the 12 gauge that Madmax is offering up for sale. Great deal.


----------



## pighunter1991

Howdy! I just got a B2000. This B2000 has the Code C47 (1974). The barrel specs are "Special Steel 12GA Shell 2 3/4 **". Does this mean that I can shoot steel shells? Can I shoot slugs? I will appreciate any advice. Open to suggestions.
Happy Fourth of July!
Enjoy your freedom, thank a veteran!


----------



## bigguy6929

I have a Browning 2000 Brand New in the Box never been even put together. 20 gauge automatic. I am looking to sell any it. Any takers?


----------



## gmeib

I have had a Browning 2000 12 ga 2 3/4 since new. When I bought it in a discount store, the price was right, but I found out by Patterning the gun that the barrel was slightly bent. I took it back and exchanged it for another gun, and it was the same thing, so took it to a gunsmith who verified the bent barrel (it shot about a 18" low and 12" to the left). he straightened the barrel and it has been a great gun, with one exception. I only shoot Remington or Federal shells through it. Winchesters spray enough powder around behind the chamber that some gets behind the trigger and you get a trigger jam situation which turns it into a single shot. My gunsmith ground away a bit of the metal behind the trigger and it has helped to alleviate this condition. It is indeed a great gun, but be sure to clean it thoroughly at least once a yr.


----------



## cwells

I have a c57 12ga 3'' mag. for sale any takers?
like my granddad used to say above all else KEEP YOUR POWDER DRY!


----------



## WAC

I'am in the market for a 20 gauge B2000 or B80 must have the steel receiver. If you have one to part with let me know and send details.
thanks


----------



## trablico

I have a B-2000 with the 3" barrel. I love the nostalgic feel it has. The issue with mine is that it will not cycle light loads reliably and kicks your tail on heavy 3" mags. It is relatively light and is a great upland gun. The only thing I would want to change about it would be the lack of recoil pad. I am tinkering with the idea of taking it somewhere to have on ground to fit.


----------

